# The Witcher: Neues Bild zur Netflix-Serie - seht hier das Schwert von Geralt



## David Martin (25. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: Neues Bild zur Netflix-Serie - seht hier das Schwert von Geralt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Neues Bild zur Netflix-Serie - seht hier das Schwert von Geralt*


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. September 2019)

Irgendwie gefällt mir das Bild. Sieht so schön kantig und finster aus, der gute Henry Cavill als Geralt.


----------



## HolgerHans (25. September 2019)

Wurde eigentlich schon erklärt warum der Witcher keine Katzenaugen hat, wie in den Büchern beschrieben?

 Nachdem ja so oft klar gestellt wurde wie nah man sich an den Büchern, und NICHT dem Spiel orientiere, finde ich das schon lächerlich dieses offensichtliche Merkmal der Mutation wegzulassen.

Fast schon heuchlerisch.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich schon erklärt warum der Witcher keine Katzenaugen hat, wie in den Büchern beschrieben?
> 
> Nachdem ja so oft klar gestellt wurde wie nah man sich an den Büchern, und NICHT dem Spiel orientiere, finde ich das schon lächerlich dieses offensichtliche Merkmal der Mutation wegzulassen.
> 
> Fast schon heuchlerisch.


Es geht hier, wenns mir recht ist darum, dass Geralt im Dunkeln sehen kann. Hat weniger mit der Pupille zu tun. Er KANN solche Pupillen haben, wenn er einen entsprechenden Trank zu sich genommen hat. 
Hexern sieht man auch nicht direkt an, dass sie welche sind. Das Ding mit den Katzenaugen kommt mMn hauptsächlich von den Games.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. September 2019)

Zumal seine Iris auch in der Serie goldgelb ist, ähnlich wie die Augen einer Katze.


----------



## HolgerHans (26. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es geht hier, wenns mir recht ist darum, dass Geralt im Dunkeln sehen kann. Hat weniger mit der Pupille zu tun. Er KANN solche Pupillen haben, wenn er einen entsprechenden Trank zu sich genommen hat.
> Hexern sieht man auch nicht direkt an, dass sie welche sind. Das Ding mit den Katzenaugen kommt mMn hauptsächlich von den Games.



NOPE, ist explizit in den Büchern beschrieben. Genauso das das nicht von Tränken kommt, sondern eine permanente Mutation der Trial of Grasses ist. Daran ist nicht zu rütteln, das ist kanon.


----------



## McDrake (26. September 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> NOPE, ist explizit in den Büchern beschrieben. Genauso das das nicht von Tränken kommt, sondern eine permanente Mutation der Trial of Grasses ist. Daran ist nicht zu rütteln, das ist kanon.


Echt? Steht was davon, das seine Pupillen immer die Form eines Schlitzes haben? Ist mir nicht mehr so in Erinnerung. 
Zum Beispiel :
https://steamcommunity.com/app/292030/discussions/0/1648792158829290728/

Bin mir jetzt aber auch nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## golani79 (26. September 2019)

Der Hans kann ja sicher entsprechende Stelle zitieren .. 

Hab zwar einige Bücher gelesen, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob es eine solche permanente Mutation gibt.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LostViking (26. September 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> NOPE, ist explizit in den Büchern beschrieben. Genauso das das nicht von Tränken kommt, sondern eine permanente Mutation der Trial of Grasses ist. Daran ist nicht zu rütteln, das ist kanon.



In den Büchern steht nirgends auch nur einmal das Gerald Katzenaugen hat.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. September 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Der Hans kann ja sicher entsprechende Stelle zitieren ..



Zitat (UK Ver.):


> He raised his head, torn from sleep. The sun was already high and forced blinding golden rays through the shutters, penetrating the chamber with tentacles of light. The witcher shaded his eyes with his hand in an unnecessary, instinctive reflex which he had never managed to shake off - *all he needed to do, after all, was narrow his pupils into vertical slits*.


​aus The Last Wish, Kapitel: The Voice of Reason 2
Er hat zu dem Zeitpunkt keinen Witchertrank intus.
Damit hat HolgerHans recht...es ist eine permanente Mutation.



LostViking schrieb:


> In den Büchern steht nirgends auch nur einmal das Gerald Katzenaugen hat.



Und du hast auch recht, es steht nirgendswo wortwörtlich, daß er Cat Eyes hat.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> [...]Damit hat HolgerHans recht...es ist eine permanente Mutation.[...]


Hmm, schon das zweite mal das du HolgerHans in Schutz nimmst.  

Davon ab, damit steht aber auch eindeutig fest das die Augen, im Fall der Fälle, erst in diese "Position" gebracht werden müssen und nicht als Standard so aussehen ... darum ging bzw. geht es ja in dieser Diskussion gerade, ob der Geralt immer und ständig "Katzenaugen" hat oder eben nicht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, schon das zweite mal das du HolgerHans in Schutz nimmst.



Wenn Fakten zitieren jetzt schon in Schutz nehmen ist...dann schuldig im Sinne der Anklage. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab, damit steht aber auch eindeutig fest das die Augen, im Fall der Fälle, erst in diese "Position" gebracht werden müssen und nicht als Standard so aussehen ... darum ging bzw. geht es ja in dieser Diskussion gerade, ob der Geralt immer und ständig "Katzenaugen" hat oder eben nicht.



Tja wenn seine Augen automatisch so funktionieren, dann werden sie wohl auch wie bei einer Katze funktionieren.
Heißt an einem äußerst sonnigen Tag wären es kleine Schlitze, in der tiefen Nacht große schwarze Teller.
Natürlich kann er das willentlich anpassen, nur wenn du halb blind wirst, wirst du automatisch was dagegen tun...


----------



## McDrake (26. September 2019)

Dass Geralt seine Pupille/Iris verändern kann, stand auch nie zur Diskussion (zumindest bei mir). Aber der Normalzustand sind die Katzenaugen eben nicht. Darum muss man die auch nicht in jeder Einstellung sehen.

Und für mich bedeutet "all he needed to do,'",  dass er eben aktiv machen muss. Mit seinem Willen. Also schin bissl mehr als die normale, natürliche Veränderung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. September 2019)

Zur Hölle mit den Augen, gebt dem Mann mehr Olivenöl! Was macht der Hain, Bremse?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und für mich bedeutet "all he needed to do,'",  dass er eben aktiv machen muss. Mit seinem Willen. Also schin bissl mehr als die normale, natürliche Veränderung.



Schon richtig, es ist kein reiner Automatismus.
Aber er ist in dieser Szene nicht Mitten in der gleißenden Wüste und passt seine Augen an.
Deswegen gehe ich davon aus, daß er seine Augen entsprechend zu Schlitzen verengt bei entsprechendem Sonnenlicht.
Das ist wie beim Autofahren wenn die Sonne schief steht - es klappt auch nicht automatisch die Sonnenblende runter, sondern man macht es selber.
Jedoch macht man es praktisch automatisch, sobald man nichts mehr sieht, beziehungsweise die Augen vom Sonneneinfall weh tun.


----------



## golani79 (26. September 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Zitat (UK Ver.):
> 
> ​aus The Last Wish, Kapitel: The Voice of Reason 2
> Er hat zu dem Zeitpunkt keinen Witchertrank intus.
> ...


Mit permanent meinte ich, dass er permanent Katzenaugen hat - diese hat er eben nicht immer.

Er kann je nach Situation seine Pupillen verändern.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (26. September 2019)

Ich glaub' wir haben uns gefunden


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mit permanent meinte ich, dass er permanent Katzenaugen hat - diese hat er eben nicht immer.
> 
> Er kann je nach Situation seine Pupillen verändern.



Jeder Mensch tut das ständig. Der Unterschied bei Geralt ist, dass die Pupillen zu schlitzen werden, beim normalen Mensch sind sie rund. 
D.h. da das sein Normalzustand ist hat er Katzenaugen.


----------



## golani79 (26. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch tut das ständig. Der Unterschied bei Geralt ist, dass die Pupillen zu schlitzen werden, beim normalen Mensch sind sie rund.
> D.h. da das sein Normalzustand ist hat er Katzenaugen.


Nein, weil in den Büchern explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, dass er seine Pupillen aktiv verändert.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nein, weil in den Büchern explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, dass er seine Pupillen aktiv verändert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Äh, wie gesagt, auch das macht jeder Mensch, wenn ich plötzlich ins helle komme kneife ich auch aktiv die Augen zusammen.


----------



## McDrake (26. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Äh, wie gesagt, auch das macht jeder Mensch, wenn ich plötzlich ins helle komme kneife ich auch aktiv die Augen zusammen.


Das macht man im Normalfall nicht bewusst, sondern ist ein automatischer, bzw natürlicher Reflex.
Sich konzentrieren und bewusst tief einatmen ist nicht das selbe, wie wenn man nach einem Sprint hechelt


----------



## golani79 (26. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Äh, wie gesagt, auch das macht jeder Mensch, wenn ich plötzlich ins helle komme kneife ich auch aktiv die Augen zusammen.


Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei - aber egal.

Bzw eigentlich nicht - oder kannst du deine Pupillen aktiv erweitern / verkleinern?
Ich denke nicht.

Und Geralt verändert seine Pupillen eben bewusst - es passiert nicht, wie bei normalen Menschen automatisch, je nach Helligkeit.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. September 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei - aber egal.
> 
> Bzw eigentlich nicht - oder kannst du deine Pupillen aktiv erweitern / verkleinern?
> Ich denke nicht.
> ...



Moin, moin!

Dann hat Geralt eine echt resistente Netzhaut - falls er am Tage darauf verzichtet mit "Schlitzen" rumzulaufen, um menschlicher zu wirken.
Vielleicht kann er auch seine Netzhaut regenerieren.
Denn es gibt in real Erkrankungen, bei denen der Pupillenreflex nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
In solchen Fällen wird, während der Behandlung der ursächlichen Erkrankung, dem Patienten das Tragen einer Sonnenbrille mit UV400 Schutz dringend angeraten.
Diese Sonnenbrille ist nötig, da durch die weit offen stehende Pupille der Lichteinfall nicht reguliert wird und voll auf die Netzhaut trifft und diese auf Dauer schädigt.


----------

